# Wiping feet?



## havery (Jan 1, 2014)

I knew a guy once with three large dogs and somehow he trained them to wipe their feet on a mat before they came in the house. I wish I was still in contact with him! Has anyone here had luck with that? Lol it's been raining here, my yard has zero grass (too many big live oaks blocking the sun), and this has been on my mind! I realize how silly it sounds, though


----------



## angierose (Apr 20, 2009)

I haven't tried it, but I bet you could teach them to scratch at a mat and it would wipe their front paws. Maybe start with a box with kibble or a toy sealed inside, and when they offer a scratching behavior at it, mark and treat? Then move the command to a mat...I think I'll have to try this myself!


----------



## ladyb (Oct 11, 2013)

I've read where someone trained their dog exactly that way..he put a piece of hot dog under the mat and when the dog pawed at the mat he marked the behavior!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## angierose (Apr 20, 2009)

Hah, Kaylee picked it up really fast (it was about dinnertime anyway). I started with a sealed box just so they wouldn't simply flip the mat off the treat. She scratched, I marked and treated for a while, then started naming it. It didn't take long before she was doing it at command. Then I wrapped the box with a towel, gave the command, and she did it. Then she did it for the towel laying on the floor. Quick little beast. I'll have to get an actual doormat and train them more at this-- it's a behavior they enjoy and it's useful! Thanks for the idea!

Sam is catching on too, he is confused at the just-a-towel point so I'll work more on the previous step with him.


----------



## havery (Jan 1, 2014)

Woohoo, I have ideas now 

Thank you all!


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

whenit's raining or snowing i lay towels on the floor
in front of the doors. my neighbor taught our dog to
spin on the towels. if you lower a towel and spread
your legs my dog will walk back and forth through
your legs. i like drying him that way.


----------



## tacticalseries (Dec 24, 2012)

Look up on YouTube username "Tab289" he does amazing tricks with his GSD and his videos are very organized to search threw. He shows an easy method to learn this trick.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

